# Fashion District has gone to the dogs!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I took my girlfriend in town to Fashion District after agility on Saturday. I had Isabelle with me and was shocked to find knock-off stores for dogs! They have beds, bags, clothes, etc. Isabelle found a harness dress with a matching hat for $8 but I think Dora liked her new yappy dog sister the best! While it is pretty scary and overwhelming, I might have to go doggy shopping again! These purchases are really easy to hide from DH! If only I had room to hide the burberry stroller!

Amanda

I will edit to add Dora's present but youtube is taking a long time!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how CUTE! 

I wish I could go to Fashion District.

Well, NO I don't. ound:

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It was pretty funny... we went from Rodeo to Fashion District in the same day. Talk about a culture shock! But I used DH- she bites and people quit trying to touch Belle in her bag!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Amanda how cute is Belle in her new outfit.

Did you get the burberry stroller??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, Belle is adorable in her outfit! I love the hat!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> It was pretty funny... we went from Rodeo to Fashion District in the same day. Talk about a culture shock! But I used DH- she bites and people quit trying to touch Belle in her bag!
> 
> Amanda


Why is it so different? I've never been...is it just the types of people at Rodea and Fashion District?

A Burberry Stroller? lol Wow. What will they think of next.

Speaking of strollers, here lately....I've seen a lady in my neighborhood with her cat in a stroller every day. So, yay! I'm not the only one. haha.

I wish I could find a bag Gucci would like and want to stay IN.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Rodeo- chanel purse $1K. Fashion district-knock off $50. They are doing that with the dog stuff already! You just have to walk thru the crowd. It is mainly mexicans. But when they see me they go from all in spanish to english $10 for you only <BG> My friend that I went with says it is very similar to the markets in India! Everyone bumps into you and it is pretty crazy and chaotic but you get amazing deals if you like knock offs! And sigh- no stroller and no dogs bags!

Okay finally- Here is Dora's new sister!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, LOL! That little dog is too funny. Kubrick came running once it started "barking." It seems that Dora really really likes her new present!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, Belle looks fabulous in her new outfit. Is this Dora's puppy barking or Belle?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I wish I could find a bag Gucci would like and want to stay IN.
> 
> Kara


Now THAT'S another good reason to *NEED* a *GUCCI* bag...

I'll be right back.

Gonna' see if that works on my hub...ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That outfit is so cute! I love the hat. It's a good thing I don't live near that place.  Milo and Cagney went nuts when I was watching the video. I can't believe you can get Dora to stay when you're giving her a present. I'm impressed.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda you are a hoot! I love Belle's darling outfit, especially the beret. Red is a great color on her. And, Dora with her "sister" she reminded me sooo much of Miss Posh waiting for me to throw her pink poodle. That is the only time she does a really wonderful long stay, think that will work at the CGC testing?!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

OK, that's it Amanda! Next time you say something bad about Belle I am running out there and stealing her from you! She is so darn cute in that outfit. I'm glad Dora liked her new present but cracked up when you showed it to Belle ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Belle is *the* cutest thing in that outfit! Maddie thinks Dora got the best present, though. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Belle looks so cute in that darling outfit! Benji went nuts watching Dora with her new baby sister. Dora's coloring is gorgeous!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Belle looks really cute in her outfit Amanda,and I thought Dora really was getting a new lil' sister or brother! I couldn't believe what it was ! ound:

I bet that fashion district is a fun place to go look.I'd love to!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. They have some great stuff for a bargain especialy only being a few blocks away from work. Dora loves her present. It is a supervised toy only but it is well worth the $5!

Anne- here is a video for you.... notice the not wanting to play agility- walking as slow as he can and the sissy fit at the end when Daddy is leaving. You are going to want to rescind your offer!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think I would be in trouble if I went shopping there!!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG soooo adorable. I love Belle even more now. She cracked me up at agility. I'm ok with it though as I think that would be about my agility speed ound: Her rolling over is just too cute. I love her trying to devour your whole hand to get the hotdog? it looks like. I am definitely part of the I heart Belle club.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that video of Belle had my laughing out loud! She is just a little wind up toy with so much energy! LOL.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Belle is my kind of girl....sassy, with ATTITUDE. I loved the video, especially tunnel part of agility. She must have stopped to smell the roses inside or something. It seemed to take her a long time to come out the other end. What a cutie.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - she only did the agility course for you. That was total love. She worked really hard for that treat - such a pistol. And then there's Dora, just being a good girl the whole time.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

For those of you who don't know, Tori is the president of the "I love Belle!" fan club. 

Amanda~ I love Belle's new outfit, she's adorable in it! Dora's new "sister" is just like one my mom gave Andrew when he was tiny. We no longer have it but, Shadow loved it just like Dora loves hers. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori could I request an application to join The "I Love Belle" fan club please.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Leslie said:


> For those of you who don't know, Tori is the president of the "I love Belle!" fan club.


That is ok. I don't mind being vice president of the


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

can i join please please...she is too stinkin cute!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- Belle did the first course amazing. She was so proud of herself and everyone clapped and she ran around (ofcourse we didnt get the recorder out!). Then she decided it was such a great performance she couldn't out do herself. So I had to drag her and leave her on leash. This was without leash and she did it but let me know she didn't want to!

I understand Tori being president. What dog woudln't want to be part of the cool dog club. But ladies- did you see the end of the video with her throwing the fit. She does this thing now where she tries to get us to stay by eating. Like "come on, do you want a fat maltese, cause if you don't stay I will eat to death and become fat!"

I am gonna work on the good dog video next!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda, Belle looks so lean, she could probably eat until next week and not be a fat Maltese. Now if she wants "how to be a hefty" lessons, send her up to Buddy and you'll have an 8lb girl in no time. ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great video! Great music! Belle is the best. I most definitely want to be in "the club."


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh that video is TOO funny. LOL


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

WOnderful video Amanda! Lito and Nico are jumping up and down trying to see what that squeaky noise is! Belle's outfit is just too cute. Red is definitely her color


----------

